# Fertilization after black out



## mees (Mar 21, 2007)

For some months I am fighting with Green Water in my 300 l tank. Last time I changed 90% of water to RO water, and started black out for 4 days. After that I can see little green water, but it is still present. My question is haw to do now? Start fertilization, or not, or tp cut lighting for less than 10 h a day?
Parameters:
pH 6,4
KH 3 n
GH 3 n
NO3 1 mg/l
PO4 0 mg/l
Fe 0 mg/l

Light: 3 x T5 5400K (2) and 6500K (1), about 4300 lm each, 10 h a day
CO2 whole time 1 bubble per second
Fish: 1 pair of angel fish, 3 keyhole cichild, 1 labeo, 6 otocinclus, 16 neon tetra


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Too much light for the very minimal fertilizing you do. For high light you need to have a steady supply of CO2, around 20 to 30 ppm, at all times when the light is on, and you need to have much more nitrate and phosphate than your test results say you have. Also, you will have more success with algae if you limit the light to 8 -10 hours a day. I suggest you either use a two bottle DIY CO2 system or pressurized CO2, get and use a drop checker to make sure you have enough CO2 in the water, and follow a strict fertilizing scheme, such as one of the PPS methods or the EI method.


----------



## mees (Mar 21, 2007)

I use pressurized CO2 in my tank, yesterday I added some Macro and Micro. The light is turned on for 10 h.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You say you use one bubble per second of CO2. That isn't likely to be enough. But, only by using a drop checker with known KH distilled or DI water in it will you know for sure. And, don't try fertilizing by adding "some Macro and Micro". You need to use a system that allows you to fertilize adequately and at a stable rate. Check out the PPS Pro system or the EI system for examples of such systems. Or, if money is no problem for you, use a commercial fertilizing system, such as supplied by Tropica.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes


----------



## mees (Mar 21, 2007)

I use a commercial fertilizing system, from polish company Aqua Art. By some, I mean right amount of Macro and Micro fertilizers, as it is described by this company. I also have drop checker, and in my previous message bubble per second mean drop per second. From CO2 calculator, from KH and pH, i know that CO2 is about 30. Now green water returns quickly, because I added fertilizers. I hope that plants remove this algae. My wishes is to have such parameters:
pH 6,0-6,4
KH 3-5
GH 3-5
NO3 10-15 mg/l
PO4 ??? sugestions?
Fe 0,1-0,2
CO2 drop/sec
light 43,5 lm/liter 9h
Am I right or not?


----------

